# Night Crawler Prices



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

For those of you who fish with night crawlers in this area. Im curious as to what you guys usually pay per dozen? CAUSEWAYCREW How much does your bait shop normally charge per dozen for night crawlers?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I catch my own man... I got 72 last time we had rain in less then a hr!!!


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi, We Charge $1.92 Per Dozen. Linda


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's about $1.00 too much!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

$ 1.50 A dozen here in chillicothe.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Normally I dont use night crawlers, but I wanted to try something different the other night so I picked up a dozen and I guess I was shocked when I was asked to pay $2.09. The quality of the worms was very poor. They were overly small and didnt look to be in very good condition. Years back when I fished more exclusively with night crawlers before I discovered the wonders of cut gizzard shad I was used to paying right around $1.50. I know the cost of living continues to rise, and I am well aware of inflation, but were talking night crawlers here. I know its only a matter of 59 cents but I guess its just the principle.

Linda, Are you still supplied with flats of night crawlers by Bobs Crawlers or do you use somebody else?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Tightliner, falls outdoor sport is selling them for 2.25$ i couldn't believe it! they were in poor quality also, I actually had dead worms and worms that were cut in half??? I asked why they were up so much from a year ago and I was told "inflation" I believe they were 1.50 last year.


----------



## walleyedemon (Mar 25, 2005)

theres an old restraunt called "the wheel" that shut down in andover by pymatuning....right across the street is a old building that has a little bit of everything(not tackle wise)...my dad paid $1.49 a dozen.they really werent that bad.i was really surprised...i live in the hudson /peninsula area and they go anywhere from $2.10-$2.50 per dozen.
bill


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

go to wal mart they have 24 worms for around 2.80 I think. All I know is that they have a great deal on worms


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

You Have To Consider : We Have To Pay For The Cups And Lids. We Have To Pay For The Packers To Put Them In Individual Containers. We Have To Pay For The Electric To The Walk-in Cooler Where We Keep The Worms. There Is A Lot Of Hidden Cost That Goes Out That Is Not Seen By The Customers. We Keep 20,000-25,000 Worms In That Cooler At One Time, And We Have To Keep Them At An Even Temp.(too Warm They Melt--too Cold They Freeze). If The Electric Goes Out We Have To Start Up The Generator To Keep Them Cold (whether It Is In During The Day Or In The Middle Of The Night). A Lot Of Businesses Do Not Keep That Many Worms At One Time, And They Don't Have The Worry Of Losing Them All If The Electric Goes Out Or The Cooler Breaks Down. ( Which Happened This Weekend.)
And Sure, It Is Cheaper To Pick Your Own, But A Least You Don't Wake Up With A Back Ache The Next Morning. (lol)
Linda


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> And Sure, It Is Cheaper To Pick Your Own, But A Least You Don't Wake Up With A Back Ache The Next Morning. (lol)


Hey you been spying on me   
I thought since I had my kids at that time I may as well show them how to pick their own worms... Guess who did all the work?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mark's Live Bait And Tackle in Ravenna 330-221-5213(just 1 mile off Rt14)-I just received fresh batch of the fattest crawlers you'll ever find.The cost is $1.50 per dozen(tax included), and the cost goes down for larger quantities.Flats of 500 are $38.00 but you must bring your own container or the styrofoam flat they come in will be an extra $1.50.I also have price breaks on large quantities of maggots $10.00 per 1000, wax worms $9.00 per 250, etc.All prices include sales tax.Linda is correct on the cost of containers, electricity and other hidden costs.It adds up pretty quick.I have to pick up my own bait due to the weight limits on Lake Rockwell Rd.Those live bait trucks weigh more than a few tons.I would be cheaper on my prices if I could get my bait delivered.I have to figure the cost of gas into my prices .....Mark


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

As Linda points out, you have to take other things into consideration. We sell our crawlers for $1.40/dozen, but some shops can't do that. Places that sell both food and bait have to consider the health departments regs too. Places that sell food usually buy prepacked crawlers from the distributors so that they don't have to box their own. The cost of prepacked is much higher for them and is, of course, passed on to you. Most customers don't relish the idea of having someone pull their hands out of a flat of crawlers, wash the dirt off, and then make them a deli sandwich, lol.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Most customers don't relish the idea of having someone pull their hands out of a flat of crawlers, wash the dirt off, and then make them a deli sandwich, lol.


Good Point Jim


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Since it was my truck & boat my buddy always went into Causeway and got a couple dozen crawlers. I have an old fridge in the garage and I put the left overs in a bait canteen with bedding. As long as I keep them damp and not wet, I can have extra crawlers all summer. You have to discard any that look sick or are dead as they infect the rest.


----------

